# How to spot if my bell Ross is fake



## Tatsu (Aug 14, 2018)

I got this watch on an auction and want to sell it but I’m not sure if is authentic or fake


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

You probably know the answer. See Replica Magic.


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

Quite a bad replica IMO too I'm afraid..


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

FAKE


----------



## optiblu (May 13, 2016)

It's a genuine fake watch


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Yup. Fake. 

Sent via Skynet with my T-1000


----------



## Fbcanman (Feb 24, 2018)

Havent seen this model before...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

stay away from that


----------



## TLUX (Oct 6, 2018)

Looks fake compared to other B&R timepieces i've seen.


----------



## jtf8751 (Oct 8, 2015)

Fake, absolutely.


----------



## TimeLord77 (Jan 14, 2019)

Extremely fake

Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## truthinthedetails (Oct 23, 2014)

There’s some good news.....the band is real. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeLord77 (Jan 14, 2019)

truthinthedetails said:


> There's some good news.....the band is real.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 True

Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLTimepieceCollection (Apr 13, 2019)

Look at the “screws” on the back, not even a good fake


----------

